# Rustproofing



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

Has anybody ever heard of krown rustproofing or actually use this product? What do you guys use out there


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Por 15 works really well.


----------



## icebreaker (Aug 25, 2008)

snowish10;1841181 said:


> Por 15 works really well.


Isn't that a paint though ? Looking for a rustproofing just didn't know if any of you guys use krown


----------



## RS69 (Jan 6, 2013)

See my post in the Chevy truck section, I sprayed my underside of my truck with used motor oil this year.


----------



## r.renterprises (May 28, 2013)

Fluid film! This stuff works the rust thats started seamed to stop in its tracks


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

Fluid film. We are going to buy five gallon buckets and airless spray everything this year. After last winter I can't even use the tool boxes on my flatbed. I wish I would have sprayed them.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

I've used Krown. When my truck was new I had it done. I found it dried up pretty quick. The dealer that did it said he could spray it again but would charge me to do so. I went to Rust Check instead.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Grassman09;1842711 said:


> I've used Krown. When my truck was new I had it done. I found it dried up pretty quick. The dealer that did it said he could spray it again but would charge me to do so. I went to Rust Check instead.


how has rust check worked for you? pros cons?


----------



## bmc1025 (Jun 10, 2009)

I bought 2 cases of krown after seeing a truck drivers 03 semi with no frame rust. I did a test on the vbox chains and shafts, they all rusted pretty quickly.

Previous years I used fluid film with no issues and only sprayed the shafts and chains coupler once. 
Needless to say I'm only using fluid film from now on


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm picking up the new 2500HD this weekend. Would you guys recommend applying some type of undercoating now while everything is new for added protection. On my 2006 2500HD the rust did some major damage to the undercarriage. 
What you suggest on using?


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

searay220;2037662 said:


> I'm picking up the new 2500HD this weekend. Would you guys recommend applying some type of undercoating now while everything is new for added protection. On my 2006 2500HD the rust did some major damage to the undercarriage.
> What you suggest on using?


 If your frame has that black waxy coating, fluid film will soften it and will wash of easy, leaving bare metal. I purchased Cosmoline, Rust Veto 342 waxy stuff to spray all over. www.cosmolinedirect.com

http://waxoyl-usa.com/ Same type of wax coating

My truck is black so it's not as noticeable, but I also spray the outside of the rockers along with everything underneath.


----------



## PLOWDOC54 (Oct 15, 2015)

*Undercoating - Trucks & Equipment*

I've tried 7 or 8 different products over the years. I found Fluid Film to be on the thin side. The best performing product for me has been Cosmoline. I use the Cosmoline "Black Version" for my equipment and the 342 Industrial Grade Stuff for my Trucks. I get 2-3 seasons out of each. Not cheap, but I sleep well at night.
www.CosmolineDirect.com
Cosmoline Black - Asphaltic-Based Turns to Hard Rubber/Plastic
342 Industrial Grade (Wax-Type)


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

snowish10;1841181 said:


> Por 15 works really well.


Ditto x 1K. Follow instructions verbatim tho


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Pot 15 does work but like anything it has it's limits. Had a salt truck sand blasted and applied Por 15 to the frame and most of the underneath. It lasted about 2 seasons before it started to peel off.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Ne1;2038262 said:


> Pot 15 does work but like anything it has it's limits. Had a salt truck sand blasted and applied Por 15 to the frame and most of the underneath. It lasted about 2 seasons before it started to peel off.


It was not applied/prepped as per instructions. Period.


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

That Cosmoline Black sounds like good stuff. I'm taking delivery on a new 2015 Sierra next week and want make sure I have the best protection possible against rust. I will be plowing with the truck and live in New England where there is no shortage of salt on the roads. I'm interested in spraying everything that's exposed on the undercarriage.


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

Or would this be better??

Cosmoline, Rust Veto 342 waxy stuff


----------



## PLOWDOC54 (Oct 15, 2015)

searay220;2038610 said:


> That Cosmoline Black sounds like good stuff. I'm taking delivery on a new 2015 Sierra next week and want make sure I have the best protection possible against rust. I will be plowing with the truck and live in New England where there is no shortage of salt on the roads. I'm interested in spraying everything that's exposed on the undercarriage.


Regarding the Cosmoline Black, I've used it for years and it's the real deal. Also if you subscribe to their email newsletter, you might still get their October promotion. You can save 15% on any first-time order with the promo code "COSMO-OCT-15" at checkout. It adds up to a small chunk of change. Hope that helps.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

searay220;2038610 said:


> That Cosmoline Black sounds like good stuff. I'm taking delivery on a new 2015 Sierra next week and want make sure I have the best protection possible against rust. I will be plowing with the truck and live in New England where there is no shortage of salt on the roads. I'm interested in spraying everything that's exposed on the undercarriage.


May have a prob getting anything to stick on new, waxy coated frame. Maybe rough up n clean/degrease first? Congrats on new ride!


----------



## searay220 (Nov 20, 2008)

I could see that maybe being a problem with Cosmoline Black. What do think about Cosmoline, Rust Veto 342 waxy stuff being applied on top of the factory waxy stuff?


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Ne1;2038262 said:


> Pot 15 does work but like anything it has it's limits. Had a salt truck sand blasted and applied Por 15 to the frame and most of the underneath. It lasted about 2 seasons before it started to peel off.


Por15 adheres best to rusty metal and won't work well on clean metal surfaces


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

I've used Hirsch Miracle Paint (like the por15). Love it. Again - it is a paint/rust encapsilator, but it has not come off... Gonna look up that Cosmoline now though.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

The rust veto 342 Black waxy stuff is pretty much same as what was put on at factory, just spray over everything. with a new truck no dirt to clean off.


----------

